# Loose stool, plump and smelly



## syble (Mar 20, 2007)

Title says it all, I've had this group of 4 panamanian blue green auratus for almost a month now. Got them at expo feb 17th, and they're been in QT in sterlite bin, moist papertowel, sprig of pothos. Get's cleaned minimum of every 3 days. This is the 7th group of frogs that i;ve gotten, so i'm not a complete newbie, but still have tons to learn. They've had loose stool since i've had them, possibly before. They look remarkably plump (could it be bloat? Dose any one have a good site with info and pictures?) They're suppsed to be 5-6 months old, from an established breeder. I should also mention that it stinks. Like when you pop the top, can be only an hour or so since you cleaned it but they are by far the smelliest frogs i've ever had.
Thanks
Sib


----------



## Rich Frye (Nov 25, 2007)

A fecal would help with telling the condition of the poop.

Rich


----------

